# Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?



## The Driver (18. Juni 2005)

hallo,

wollte mal hören welche monofile schnur ihr am liebsten benutzt. ich hab ja jahrelang den schnüren von DAM vertraut, da war ich in punkto abriebsfestigkeit und tragkraft immer sehr zufrieden. allerdings gehen meine vorräte zu ende.

es geht mir auch nur um monofile, mit geflochtener kann ich nichts anfangen, denn die dehnt sich nicht, und bringt noch andere eigenarten mit sich.

also schreibt mal was ihr so benutzt an monofiler!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Moin,

Neuerdings nehme ich ne0,28(7,650 kg) oder ne0,25(6,400kg) Exageschnuhr von Schimano.


----------



## aal-andy (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

ich schwöre auf die balzer platinum royal. hohe tragfestigkeit, im wasser fast unsichtbar, sehr abriebfest. hatte mal ´ne zeit lang von berkley die sensithin-ultra, ist mit extrem hohen tragkräften angegeben die aber bei weitem nicht stimmen, und zusätzlich sehr steif. von der kann ich nur abraten. alternativ zur balzer bin ich auch mit der stroft sehr zufrieden. aber mein top-favourit bleibt balzer !!


----------



## Case (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Sorry, ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung.
Aber wenn Du mit DAM-Schnüren zufrieden bist dann kannst eigentlich jede andere Schnur kaufen. Die sind alle mindestens gleich gut, die meißten besser. Hab die Dinger 20 Jahre lang nicht gekauft ( schlechte Erfahrungen bzgl. Lebensdauer, Reißfestigkeit ) und mir dann ´wieder eine DAM aufquatschen lassen. Kein einziger Knoten hat meinen Normalen Zugtest am Wirbel überstanden. Also reklamiert. " DAM ist insolvent, Reklamationen können nicht angenommen werden, ich mache meine Knoten nicht richtig, so einenen Mist müßte ich mir anhören. Naja, in 20 Jahren dann wieder. 
Ich angle hauptsächlich die STROFT GTM. Ist eine sehr weiche und zuverlässige Schnur. Von Stroft gibt es auch eine härtere Variante GT?????.  Nicht die unterste Preisklasse aber das Geld wert.

Case


----------



## Darry (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Was Monofile betrifft - mag ich die Exotan (Strong & Soft) von Exori und auch die Balzer-Schnüre.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Warum bleibst Du dann nicht bei DAM, wenn Du damit zufrieden warst?

Beste Schnur ist so schwer zu sagen. Wofür die Beste?

Ich benutze:
- Berkley Trilene Carp und Big Game (Meeres und Grundangeln)
- Tubertini UC 6 und UC 10 (Posenfischen und Feedern)
- Profiblinker Carbon X Professional (Allround, Spinnfischen)
- Stren (Distanz wg. wenig Dehnung)
- Profish Ghostline und Gardner Tackle Schnüre wenn ich mal wieder drankomme in UK :c 
- bis ich wieder die Profish kriege auch Sufix Synergy (recht Abriebfest, Profish ist extrem abriebfest)
- Amnesia ( Vorfächer, schön steif bei eher geringer Tragkraft)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Logo (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

ich benutz die Balzer Siglon V. Zum Forellenfischen nehm ich da auch mal die "Magicsoft" Variante die sehr dehnbar ist.


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

An Monofil verwende ich auch nur Stroft, bin sehr zufrieden damit,w as die Knotenfestigkeit usw angeht...eine rundum gute Schnur, die allerdings ihren Preis kostet...


----------



## havkat (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Moin!

Waku Stroft.
Watt anderes kommt mir nich mehr auf´n Hof.

Realistische Durchmesser (da wird mitunter besch.... das die Heide wackelt, auch bei Mono) und die lineare Reissfestigkeit liegt auch noch knapp *über* den Angaben des Herstellers.

Gutes Härte/Dehnungsverhältnis, gute Wurfeigenschaften.
Eine der ersten (die erste?) die zertifiziert wurde.
Nicht billig, aber langlebig (Salzwasser!) und billig kaufen heißt oft zweimal kaufen. 

Top Schnur, ´mussten so einige Meerforellen, zu ihrem Leidwesen, bestätigen. 

Naja, der Hersteller sitzt in Schleswig Holstein, is klar nä?


----------



## Paeda (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Ich fische seit ca. einen Jahr die Dream Tackle Dreamline Super Touch (1000m 0,25mm 12,95 Euro). Bis jetzt die beste monofile Schnur die ich je gefischt habe. 
Die Stroft wurde mir auch von meinen Händler empfohlen, ich war aber ganz und garnicht zufrieden damit. Ich hatte die 0,25er und beim auswerfen mit 30g Bleien ist die des öfteren einfach so abgerissen. Vielleicht war die Schnur ja schon alt. |kopfkrat


----------



## gerätenarr (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Für mich Berkley Trilene! #h


----------



## The Driver (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

ich glaube ich werde die stroft mal testen.

hier hab ich noch was interessantes zum thema gefunden:

http://www.angelstelle.de/content/view/78/88/

beachtet auch die beiden links am seitenende!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Wofür die Beste ? #c 

Zum Spinnfischen habe ich eine andere als zum Angeln auf Karpfen usw.

Eine undifferenzierte Aussage führt nur zu einem Kompromiss ... also zu einer Allroundschnur ... |wavey:


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Moin... "Früher" habe ich sehr viel und sehr gerne mit der Siglon V geangelt - von Spinnfischen bis Ansitz hat die alles mitgemacht (mitmachen müssen) und selten Probleme bereitet (im Vergleich zu anderen Schnüren, auch teuren Markenprodukten, nie!).
Der Nachfolger Siglon W "Magicsoft" (nicht "Premium") kommt an die "alte Siglon V" sehr gut heran, wirkt gleichsam geschmeidig, wobei offenbar die Abriebfestigkeit ein wenig zugenommen zu haben scheint... Die angegeben Tragkraftwerte habe ich noch nicht überprüft, wirken aber realistisch und nicht übertrieben! Die "Premium" wird ein wenig härter sein, da die angegeben Tragkräfte über denen der Magicsoft liegen... In der Hand und auf der Spule habe ich die aber noch nicht gehabt.
Die Stroft GTM (und als härtere Variante "ABR") ist allerdings für meinen Geschmack eine absolut Topschnur, die zu allem sehr gut zu gebrauchen ist. Ein paar (Kilo)meter sind davon auf meinen Spulen verteilt.... :q


----------



## carp82 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

ich achte auf das eftta zeichen, da weiß ich, was ich auf der Rolle habe.

Werde mir wohl für nächste Saison mal die Stren besorgen.


----------



## Fabi84 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Mit * Abstand* die *Stroft* von Waku !!!!!!!:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Na solange die Effta nur die lineare Tragkraft auf genauigkeit testet... brauch ich das obskure Siegel nicht.

Nen Test auf Durchmesser wäre da wohl aufschlussreicher (Stroft GTM + 2 hundertstel vs. Trilene BG +/-0 laut Micrometer. Dass überlagerte Stroft GTM reif für die Tonne ist, kann ich übrigens bestätigen, die reisst wie nix)
Also, trau keiner Statistik, wo Du nicht selbst die Finger drin hattest.

Und das Tragkraft zu Durchmesserverhältnis wäre evtl. sogar Aussagekräftig, wenn man damit was Hochheben will. Will aber wohl kaum einer.

Mich interessieren nämlich ganz andere Werte bei ner Schnur. Wie Kringelt die (Memory), wie Steif ist sie, wie Abriebfest, Wurfeigenschaft, sinkend oder schwimmend, die Sichtigkeit/Tarnung und der Preis ist wohl auch noch interessant. 1000m ca.0,30 Berkley Trilene ca. 8€, Sufix Synergy 20€, dasselbe in Stroft 45€. Da wechsel ich lieber Halbjährlich ne günstige Schnur, statt mangels Kohle die Teure 5 Jahre fischen zu müssen. Die sich durch Abrisse auch nicht gerade verbessert in den Wurfmöglichkeiten.   

P.S. das Ausgangsmaterial ist bei allen dasselbe. schwer vorzustellen, dass die eine Firma das soviel besser kann als die andere um diese Preisunterschiede zu rechtfertigen. Genauso unwahrscheinlich, wie die eine doppelt so viel tragen soll, wie die andere.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*



> wollte mal hören welche monofile schnur ihr am liebsten benutzt



Ich nehm die Berkley Trilene Big Game.. die ist sehr günstig und für meine Ansprüche absolut ausreichend. Kann ich gut Gewissens weiterempfehlen #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Was nützt die höchte Tragkraft (die ja auch nur "angegeben" ist#t ), wenn die Schnur sich nach dem ersten Drill kringelt, weil sie die Dehnung nicht verkraftet; wenn die Abriebsfestigkeit sich dann zeigt, wenn bereits eine  Durchlaufpose sie anscheuert; wenn der Durchmesser nicht exakt ist usw ...

Das Gütesiegel ist für mich auch nur aussagekräftig, was den Durchmesser angeht (der Rest ist nachgewiesener Maßen vom Testverfahren abhängig und kommt daher zu verschiedenen Schlüssen)

Als Allroundschnur verwende ich zur Zeit u.a. die Monotec von Dream Tackle, die ich bisher doch empfehlen kann.


----------



## carp82 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

das stimmt natürlich auch wieder. bei angelkollegen umhören, in foren nachlesen, auf siegel achten,... irgendwan findet man dann schon die richtige.
ich such auch grad ne neue monofile, meine shimano antares silk shock ist nämlich nicht mehr gerade das Wahre.


----------



## No Kill CARP (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Hallo wer hat von euch schon die daiwa samurai schnur gefischt
die soll gut und günstig sein stimmt das?
grus,kevin


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Stren (Distanz wg. wenig Dehnung)



@ GF

Aha, da kommt sie mal zur Sprache... #h

... erzähl mal Holger, wie macht sich die Stren sonst so?  |kopfkrat 
Sprich ist die Schnur eher weich oder eher drahtig, wie sieht´s mit der Abriebfestigkeit aus, altert die Schnur langsam oder schnell, Kringelverhalten etc. ...

Würd mich wirklich interessieren! #6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Also ich möchte das mal so sagen, die hab ich vor Jahren, als Geflochtene noch unbezahlbar war zum Distanzfischen verwendet. Daher hab ich sie hier mal mit aufgeführt.

Mmmmhh wie ist die so... Abriebfestigkeit ist gut, eher drahtig würde ich sagen aber nicht zu sehr, lässt sich also auch noch auf die Spule tun, ohne dass sie gleich Klängeweise runterspringt, Kringelt wenig.
Aber bis auf die geringe Dehnung ist sie ansonsten halt nur mittelmass.

Kennst Du die Berkley Ironsilk? so ähnlich vom Gefühl her, aber die Berkley hat unheimlich schnell mal ne Macke drin und dehnt sich auch weit mehr als die Stren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Mal nur die Top-Schnüre was gutes Verhalten für Knoten, Abriebsfestigkeit und Drall bzw. Spulenkringel und lange Haltbarkeit betrifft:
- Zebo Topic / Snap Triton Hecht grün (schon viele Jahre her und im Einsatz)
- DAM Tectan (schon viele Jahre her und im Einsatz)
- Dreamtackle Supertouch

Die Berkley Trilene BigGame und die Berkley SensiThin ist mir etwas zu drahtig, von daher Abwertung  :g


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

@all,


wie die zeiten sich ändern,
vor 30 jahren war die stren das maß aller dinge und sauteuer,
heute hab ich gesehen,daß sie im versand relativ günstig zu bekommen ist.
da sie erst dieses jahr wieder in deutschland erhältlich ist,gehe ich davon aus,daß sie auch frisch produziert wurde.

darum meine empfehlung STREN und sonst nix:m 

gruß degl


----------



## ossis angelladen (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

zur zeit gibt es viele, wirklich gute monofile viel günstiger als vor einigen jahren.
den angaben des durchmessers habe ich jedoch nie getraut und messe meine schnüre nach. oft mit überraschenden ergebnissen. ich akzeptiere die kleinen schwindeleien, benutze die schnüre jedoch gemäß meinen erkenntnissen. 
oft sind bei bestimmten fabrikaten gewisse stärken top, andere flop. 
lineare tragkräfte interessieren mich weniger. ein gemeiner knotentest beweisst eher die einsetzbarkeit der schnur. zusätzlich ist eine besonders glatte oberfläche für mich wichtig, wenn ich mit match, -oder feederruten angle. (geräuschentwicklung bei den vielen ringen) besondere langlebigkeit ist für mich eher zweitrangig, da ich, besonders dünne schnüre (012 - 018) häufig wechsle.


----------



## The Driver (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

du sitzt ja auch an der quelle. ;-) 
verrat doch mal deine lieblingsmarken...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Welches Schnur nun DIE Beste ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen. #c  

Ich habe seit kurzem die Shimano Technium 0,28mm aufgespult. Die Schnur ist zwar etwas starr, was mich aber nicht stört, hat aber eine sehr glatte Oberfläche und auch sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften. Ich bin mit dieser Schnur sehr zufrieden, gut ein Manko hat sie. Sie ist nicht ganz billig.


----------



## RoterAdler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Also welche die beste ist kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Welche Schnur mir aber wirklich Spaß macht ist die Balzer Platinum Royal (leider nur als ca. 300m oder als Großrolle mit 2500m zu haben so ist meine Info). 

Habe die auf einer Spinnrolle und bin damit sehr zufieden was den Drall und die Lebensdauer angeht. Auch bei der Knotenfestigkeit hatte ich noch keine Probleme.

Was mich ein wenig abschreckt ist der Preis sonst würde ich mehr meiner Rollen mit dieser Schnur bestücken.


----------



## the doctor (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Ich fische verschiedene Schnüre....Hab bisher nie auf Marken bei Schnüren geachtet. Für mich muss ne Schnur weich sein, wenig Dehnung und ne angemessene Tragkraft.
Fische auch überwiegend geflochtene(Raubfisch)
auf meinen beiden Karpfenruten habe ich verschiedene Schnüre

Einmal die UK Carp von Cormoran in 0,31mm ......ist ne super Schnur, mir aber leider zu viel Dehnung!

Auf der andren Rolle ist ne Siglon V in 0,35mm drauf......die ist mir wiederum zu starr

Bin so gesehen auf der Suche, die die oberen Kriterien erfüllen muss oder sollte.....geschmeidig und wenig Dehnung

Hat einer schonmal Erfahrungen mit der Pelzer White Lightning gemacht?
Und wie ist die PB Carbon X???
Eignet sich die Stren auch meinen Anforderungen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Hat jemand oder irgendwo/irgendwann mal eine Dehnungsmessung gemacht? Also so 50 oder 100m ausbringen und mal stramm ziehen. Im Blinker (meine ich) war vor einiger Zeit mal sowas mit Anschlagsverhalten bei Spinnködern drin, aber mich würde wirklich der %-Wert bei bestimmter Kraft, sagen wir mal 2,3,5kg oder 50%-Kraft vom Nennwert interessieren, wieviel dann zu den Metern noch dazukommt..

Wär mal was für das AB-Treffen im Sept., oder? Alle mal viele Schnüre/Rollen/Spulen mitbringen, ein paar Federwaagen und dann messen wir mal viele Schnüre aus. Ich kann die oben von mir genannten 5 und mehr beisteuern  :m


----------



## The Driver (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

hallo kollegen,

da hier ja mehrfach die stroft empfohlen wurde habe ich mir ein paar spulen gekauft. ich hab eben eine tragkraftprüfung gemacht und bin ziemlich enttäuscht! die erreichte nassknotenfestigkeit liegt 50% unter der angegebenen tragkraft! also das darf bei einer schnur die mit zu den teuersten gehört die ich kenne einfach nicht sein! kann doch nicht sein dass diese schnur egal welche stärke man nun testet nur die hälfte trägt!!!
ich hab zum vergleich die Sumo und die steelpower von DAM getestet. Diese schnüre halten zumindest in etwa 3/4 der angegebenen tragkraft. das ist akzeptabel, vor allem wenn man mal bedenkt dass die DAM Schnur nur 1/3 soviel kostet wie die stroft!!!

also ich spul die stroft erst gar nicht drauf, solche tragkraftwerte sind völlig inakzeptabel!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

@The Driver
Nimm mal die DAM Tectan zum Vergleich - zumindest die alte war super in der Knotenfestigkeit und kommt höher als die Steelpower auf 80-90% ! Bisher meine Top-Reiss-Matchschnur als Vorfach in 0,12--0,18 #6


----------



## The Driver (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

tja problem ist ja woher nehmen? DAM war ja pleite, und überalterte schnüre aus restbeständen will ich auch nicht haben. ob das zeug aus dem neuen programm was taugt weiß ich noch nicht. ich einfach keinen bock mehr auf (kostspielige) experimente. ich wär ja auch bei meinen DAM schnüren geblieben, wenns die alte DAM bloß noch geben würd...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Wär mal interessant wenn jemand was zu der "neuen" DAM Tectan (Plus) sagen könnte. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?  #h


----------



## Angler505 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*



			
				The Driver schrieb:
			
		

> hallo kollegen,
> 
> da hier ja mehrfach die stroft empfohlen wurde habe ich mir ein paar spulen gekauft. ich hab eben eine tragkraftprüfung gemacht und bin ziemlich enttäuscht! die erreichte nassknotenfestigkeit liegt 50% unter der angegebenen tragkraft! also das darf bei einer schnur die mit zu den teuersten gehört die ich kenne einfach nicht sein! kann doch nicht sein dass diese schnur egal welche stärke man nun testet nur die hälfte trägt!!!
> ich hab zum vergleich die Sumo und die steelpower von DAM getestet. Diese schnüre halten zumindest in etwa 3/4 der angegebenen tragkraft. das ist akzeptabel, vor allem wenn man mal bedenkt dass die DAM Schnur nur 1/3 soviel kostet wie die stroft!!!
> ...



Hallo,
ich fische die Stroft GTM seit vielen Jahren die neuere ABR nun auch bereits seit gut 6 Monaten. Ich kann nur sagen wenn du eine erstklassische Schur suchst dann bist du dort richtig.
Auch weiß ich nicht wie alt deine getestet Schur war oder wie du getestet hast. Wohl weiß ich aber das der angegebene Durschmesser im Verhältnis zur Tragkraft passend ist. 
Diese kann man wohl nicht von vielen Schnüren nicht sagen. Ich habe mit der guten alten Platil und mit der Stroft GTM und ABR ( ausschließlich GTM + ABR ) nur positve Ergebnisse gesammelt, der Nachteil ist aber die Alterung der Schnur im besonderen wenn diese hart umgespult wird, da reißt ab einem gewissen Alter dann die Versieglung auf.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## The Driver (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

schnur die schnell altert ist für mich keine "gute" schnur! zu den eigenschaften einer guten schnur zählt auch UV-Beständigkeit und Alterrungsbeständigkeit. Ansonsten müßte man ja ein Herstelldatum auf die Spulen der Stroft drucken. woher soll ich denn wissen wie alt die schnur ist die beim händler im regal liegt????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*



			
				The Driver schrieb:
			
		

> schnur die schnell altert ist für mich keine "gute" schnur! zu den eigenschaften einer guten schnur zählt auch UV-Beständigkeit und Alterrungsbeständigkeit.


Zumal das fast immer gleichbedeutend ist mit schlechter Versiegelung und Oberflächenbeschichtung der Schnur, was gleichbedeutend ist mit geringer Knotenfestigkeit durch "ungleitendes" Einschneiden, schneller Abrieb an jeder Kante oder Stein und durch Verflüchtigen der Weichmacher die Schnur schnell hart, kringelig und unbrauchbar wird.  #d 

Spinnangler, Schleppangler und Grundangler (u.a.) erwarten jedenfalls meistens eine Stock- und Steinschnur, die möglichst viel aushält.  :g 
Beim Stippen, Matchangeln und bei Forellenteichangelei ist die Schnurbelastung dagegen prinzipiell gering.
Und die wenigsten Leute wechseln ihre Schnüre so zeitig und regelmäßig, eher "sieht das noch gut aus" ( und die sollte dann eben noch einigermaßen stabil sein), erst wenn die Schnur runter ist oder die Rolle gewechselt wird kommt neue Schnur  #c 

Ich passe da bei mir insofern auf und habe damit immer frische Schnur an der Rute, daß nach jeder größeren Angelsession oder Hängern min. 2mal Rutenlänge an Hauptschnur großzügig abgeschnitten wird, und ich dann nach einiger Zeit entweder unterfüttere oder eine neue (Teil)Füllung aufspule.  :g


----------



## beker (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Hallo beisammen!

Stren: 
Das war wirklich eine gute Schnur, ich nahm sie in weiß-fluo gerne fürs Fischen auf Zander in der Dämmerung. Plötzlich war sie vom Markt verschwunden und einen guten Ersatz, schon gar nicht in weiß-fluo, gabs nicht. Auf die neue Stren bin ich schon gespannt. 

Yo-Zuri Aquaba Yellow: 
Nachdem ich schon einige monofile Schnüre zum Spinnfischen probiert habe, bin ich bei dieser hängen geblieben. Gute Tragkraft, gute Abriebfesitgkeit, wenig Dehnung, weich genug. 

Dream Tackle Super Touch / Trilene Big Game: 
Beide ganz brauchbar zum Ansitzangeln und beide recht günstig. Die Super Touch dürfte die höhere Tragkraft haben, die Big Game mehr Dehnung. Die Big Game nehme ich gerne in grün-fluo, so sind Bisse auch ohne Pose gut zu erkennen, es scheint diese in grün-fluo aber seit Beginn diesen Jahres nicht mehr zu geben. 

DAM hat auch wieder ein komplettes Schnurprogramm. 
Die Magic Flex in sandbeige-fluo war "früher" für mich das Mittel der Wahl. Die Magic Flex heisst jetzt offenbar Senso Flex, eine Spinnschnur namens Imperial Spinning gibts auch: Bitte posten, wenn schon jemand Erfahrungen damit hat. 

Gruß
beker


----------



## reverend (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Stroft GTM - nichts anderes mehr.:m


----------



## The Driver (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

ich würd mir ja gern den schnurtester von waku besorgen. weiß einer was der kostet und wo man den bestellen kann?


----------



## -=KDD=- (13. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Stroft GTM. Alles andere ist Müll...


----------



## singer (13. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Ich behaupte die Quantum Quattron PT ist genauso gut wie die Stroft gtm.
Schon der Vorgänger Quantum Quattron war sehr gut. Die ist noch einen Tick besser. Habe sowohl stroft als auch die beiden Quantums sehr lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*



			
				-=KDD=- schrieb:
			
		

> Stroft GTM. Alles andere ist Müll...


Naja, man könnte jetzt frozzeln: GTM mit "M" wie Müll. Haltbarkeit, Knotenfestigkeit sowie die Weichheit sind ja nun nicht ihre Stärken :m 
Aber wie so oft: wofür ist entscheidend und deswegen sag ich das ja nicht :g :q 

Der Forellenangler wird die Dehnung einer Schnur ganz anders beurteilen als der KöFi-Großhechtangler und der Matchangler auch noch die Knotenfestigkeit wieder ganz anders. Und beim Schleppen vom Boot rettet Schnurdehnung als Ultimo-Ratio sehr oft Köder und Angeln.


----------



## Tüdel (13. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Ich fische die Platil Souverän (0.18, 0.22, 0.25 Spinnfischen), Platil Strong (0.25 Spinnfischen), Hemmingway Monotech (0.30 Alround) und DAM Damyl Soft (0.40, 0.45 Trolling) hatte bisher mit keiner dieser Schnüre Probleme ...


----------



## Zopenhunter (13. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Meine bescheidene Erfahrung: Ex lohnt sich nicht bei Monoschnüren mehr Geld auszugeben und etwas teueres, scheinbar besseres kaufen zu wollen. Ich habe sowohl mit Stroft GTR und ABR gefischt und war enttäuscht. Konnte keinen Unterschied zu viel billigeren Noname-Schnüren feststellen. Im Gegenteil, vor allem die ABR ist echt...drallfreudig. Hab im letzten Jahr etwas weichere Noname-Schnur von der Großspule gefischt und war durchaus zufrieden, hat mir besser als Stroft gefallen.
PS: Diese extrem harten, sich ständig verdrallenden "Karpfen"-Schnüre werde ich auf jeden Fall nie wieder benutzen. Lieber etwas weicher...
PS: Die EINZIGE mir bekannte Mono-Schnur, die sich vom Rest abhebt ist die Technium. Allerdings sehr teuer, aber zumindest von der Knotbarkeit eine Klasse über den mir bekannten anderen Schnüren.


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Balzer Platinium Royal ist für mich die beste. hab vorher die Stroft gefischt aber die kommt mir nicht mehr auf die Rollen weil erstens überteuert und zweitens nicht grad abriebfest. Berkley Schnüre sind auch gut vor allem weil sie gute Qualität zum günstigen Preis bieten.


----------



## KHof (13. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Hallo!
Ich bin einer der überzeugten Stroftnutzer - allerdings eigendlich hauptsächlich bei den dünneren Schnüren. Die GTM in 22er Stärke ist mit 5,1 Kg meine Standartschnur zum Spinnfischen (Mefo und Süßwasser) und zum mittleren Grundfischen. Insbesondere bei Frost und im Salzwasser kenn ich keine zuverlässigere Schnur. Beim Fliegenfischen ist Stroft ja fast schon Pflicht, den Unterschied merkt man, wenn man sich Luftknoten ins Vorfach geworfen hat. Eine Mefo von 72 cm mit zwei Luftknoten im Vorfach half allerdings meinem Vertrauen in die Schnur immens. 
Bei den Stärken darüber hab ich allerdings auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Marke da nicht so wichtig ist.
Zu Berkley allerdings hab ich ein zweischneidiges Verhältnis. Ich hatte die Ironsilk auf der Multi und war begeistert. Nach einem halben Jahr fing die Schnur an, im Knoten zu brechen obwohl die Temperatur in Ordnung war. Meine Kumpel bekamen auch keinen Knoten mehr gebacken. Das kostete zwei teure Wobbler, da ich den Verschleiß der Schnur nicht sah und die Lineartragkraft gut schien.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Man müßte das Problem ja mal richtig angehen, um herauszubekommen wie gut die Schnüre wirklich sind.
Also ich habe mal kurz nachgedacht und für mich sind da erstmal folgende Eigenschaften wichtig:

1. Tragkraft, Knotenfestigkeit, Schockfestigkeit
2. Dehnung
3. Weichheit, Drallneigung, Memory, Verhalten lose auf der Spule
4. Verhalten beim Wurf, Ringe-Kringel, Bremswirkung und Wurfweite
4. Sichtbarkeit, Farbe, Reflexion
5. Abriebsfestigkeit, Scherfestigkeit
6. Licht/UV-Alterung, Zeitalterung
7. Preis, Bezugsfähigkeit und Angebotsbreite, alle Dicken

Wer weiß noch mehr? #h  Das auf die Schnüre anzuwenden würde bestimmt schon weiterhelfen.
So eine Skala wie  5=(--) 4=(-) 3=(o) 2=(+) 1=(++) sollte ausreichen und wäre leicht anzuwenden.

Ich versuche mal ein Beispiel: (weil diese kenne ich am besten  ) 

Fabrikat: Snap Triton (Zebco Topic) Hecht dunkelgrün (Alte Serie ab 95)  
in Stärke: 0,30 mm
1. Tragkraft, Knotenfestigkeit, Schockfestigkeit: ++
2. Dehnung: -
3. Weichheit, Drallneigung, Memory, Verhalten lose auf der Spule: ++
4. Verhalten beim Wurf, Ringe-Kringel, Bremswirkung und Wurfweite: +
4. Sichtbarkeit, Farbe, Reflexion: +
5. Abriebsfestigkeit, Scherfestigkeit: ++
6. Licht/UV-Alterung, Zeitalterung: ++
7. Preis, Bezugsfähigkeit und Angebotsbreite, alle Dicken: Preis ++, Angebot -


Dies ist (war?) für mich eine sehr gute Schnur. Die neue Lieferung ist fühlbar anders, mal sehen.


----------



## ironworker (24. März 2006)

*AW: Monofile Schnur! Welche ist die beste?*

Hallo
Ich habe die letzten Jahre immer die 020,025,und die 030 Championsline von
Balzer gefischt und war damit sehr zufrieden!Leider Gottes kann ich sie nirgend 
wo mehr bekommen.Nach langem suchen bin ich auf die Quattron XT gekommen.Ich habe festgestellt das sie zum Wobbeln,Blinkern und spinnen
für mich ideal sind.(Und garnicht so teuer)
Axel


----------

